# buying a spanish registered car in the UK and driving it over



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi All,

I am sure this question has been asked before , I have been researching Spanish registered cars in the UK and thinking if I drive it over then that is ok in terms of Spanish registration.

The timing would need to be right regarding insurance in both countries, I am thinking of the most cost effective way to get the car I want in Spain , any advice welcomed.

I want to replace my ML 270 with a LHD version and thought it might be more cost effective to do this in UK before I come to Spain , I dont mind if I have to re-register but have been looking for one that is Spanish registered , there are a few about and the prices seem to be better than in Spain.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

maureen47 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am sure this question has been asked before , I have been researching Spanish registered cars in the UK and thinking if I drive it over then that is ok in terms of Spanish registration.
> 
> ...


Well, as I said before, I bought my LR in the UK on Spanish plates and had NO problems whatsoever. It stands outside my gate as we speak, six years worth of scars of rough campo driving but still going strong.
My advice would be: buy from a reputable dealer, make sure you have all the documents from the previous owner. -p/ copies of passport, NIE plus signed Solicitud as well as the car docs. Check there are no outstanding fines.
I think I would have had to pay several €000 more for a-similar LR in Spain.

Funnily enough, I wanted to swap the LR for a ML270 when I first got here. Now I wouldn't change for the world. If you do a lot of rough track driving as we do , you can't beat a Disco.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, as I said before, I bought my LR in the UK on Spanish plates and had NO problems whatsoever. It stands outside my gate as we speak, six years worth of scars of rough campo driving but still going strong.
> My advice would be: buy from a reputable dealer, make sure you have all the documents from the previous owner. -p/ copies of passport, NIE plus signed Solicitud as well as the car docs. Check there are no outstanding fines.
> I think I would have had to pay several €000 more for a-similar LR in Spain.
> 
> Funnily enough, I wanted to swap the LR for a ML270 when I first got here. Now I wouldn't change for the world. If you do a lot of rough track driving as we do , you can't beat a Disco.


Thanks for the reply , I am open to other 4x4's I love the ML and its great to drive , I suppose I am thinking of something familiar in an unfamiliar place , so dont need to think about the car , just where I am going !  I think it looks like the way to go to get the car you would like at the right price.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

maureen47 said:


> Thanks for the reply , I am open to other 4x4's I love the ML and its great to drive , I suppose I am thinking of something familiar in an unfamiliar place , so dont need to think about the car , just where I am going !  I think it looks like the way to go to get the car you would like at the right price.


LR Disco is great if you have big dogs, loads of room at the back. You are also higher than most similar vehicles so have great driving view.
If you live in the south i can recommend a LHD dealer in Basingstoke.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> LR Disco is great if you have big dogs, loads of room at the back. You are also higher than most similar vehicles so have great driving view.
> If you live in the south i can recommend a LHD dealer in Basingstoke.


I have 2 big dogs that are coming with us , hence the ML in the UK , and I do transport runs for dog charities so the ML is great for that can fit a few in ! Dont mind travelling for a good dealer


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

We bought a LHD Mondeo in the UK as we needed to bring more than 2 suitcase fulls of stuff! Bought from a dealer in West London, much cheaper than here in Spain. Car was Spanish registered so only transfer fee to pay (about €200). Cannot stress though as previously mentioned correct paperwork is a must! If any documents are missing, walk away!! Insurance wise, I managed to arrange a policy over the internet that allowed for two weeks use in the UK prior to our trip (Via ferry from Portsmouth) to Spain.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Car sorted now , all docs required in place and checked by our lawyer , so lucky to buy from a couple who have just moved back , I am now the proud owner of a Honda CRV , we have done all the checks and all good , the process was easy and makes our move all the more real , thanks for all the info on here to help us get to this point


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maureen47 said:


> Car sorted now , all docs required in place and checked by our lawyer , so lucky to buy from a couple who have just moved back , I am now the proud owner of a Honda CRV , we have done all the checks and all good , the process was easy and makes our move all the more real , thanks for all the info on here to help us get to this point


brilliant 

just to be on the safe side though, I wouldn't drive it around the UK until you're ready to leave - as a UK resident you can't legally drive your own foreign registered car in the UK!

not for more than a couple of weeks, anyway - after that you're supposed to change it to UK plates - it's regarded as an import 

https://www.gov.uk/importing-vehicles-into-the-uk/overview


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> brilliant
> 
> just to be on the safe side though, I wouldn't drive it around the UK until you're ready to leave - as a UK resident you can't legally drive your own foreign registered car in the UK!
> 
> ...


What about if it's a matriculated RHD spanish plated car, insured in Spain and you're in the UK on holiday?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> What about if it's a matriculated RHD spanish plated car, insured in Spain and you're in the UK on holiday?


that's fine - as long as you aren't _resident _in the UK


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> brilliant
> 
> just to be on the safe side though, I wouldn't drive it around the UK until you're ready to leave - as a UK resident you can't legally drive your own foreign registered car in the UK!
> 
> ...


A few years ago my son bought a LR on French plates from a friend who lives in France. He kept in in his garage out of sight and drove it in the UK only to the Channel Tunnel and back when the family went skiing in France.
He had it tested in France so it was French-legal.
He only kept it a couple of years though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> A few years ago my son bought a LR on French plates from a friend who lives in France. He kept in in his garage out of sight and drove it in the UK only to the Channel Tunnel and back when the family went skiing in France.
> He had it tested in France so it was French-legal.
> He only kept it a couple of years though.


I can see why he'd do that if he was going to France frequently

even if it isn't exactly legal....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I can see why he'd do that if he was going to France frequently
> 
> even if it isn't exactly legal....


Yes, he used to go to help his friend renovate some old properties he bought.
But he was a naughty boy...


----------

